
Any Suggestions for My Awesome Reference Tools Repo? - devhoag
https://github.com/willhoag/awesome-reference-tools
======
greenyoda
You have a typo: "mozilla developer netowrk"

~~~
skram
I noticed that and a broken link too.. sent a PR on Github

